# Osteoporosis Screening



## SoundarR (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,
    If Osteoporosis Screening is done by a NP means, what will be the Procedure code to bill in case of medicare patient.Some of my friends suggest that we can use 77080 or 77081, but my doubt is those procedures should be done by radiologist only? Please give me a code to link with v82.81...

Thanks,
Soundar


----------

